# Egyptian dredger sinks



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Kommersant, Russia - 

_Sailors from Egyptian Dredger Being Rescued
An Egyptian dredger sank in the Suez Canal Wednesday. Of 40 sailors, quite a few were injured and some got missing, Reuters reported with reference to the management of the Suez Canal. 
The Suez Canal has been closed for some time as a result. The rescue effort is underway now, and no reasons of the accident have been reported so far. 

Today’s accident is by far not the first disaster that has recently hit the ships of Egypt. In late August, a ferry with some 1,000 Moslems, who were going home from Saudi Arabia after the hadj, came to a stop squawking SOS a kilometer from the Saudi coast after the crew found some breakdowns in the engine.

In February, Al-Salam 98 ferry sank in the Red Sea. It also had the pilgrims from Saudi Arabia aboard. Of 1,400 passengers and the crew, only 387 were rescued in the end. The root cause of this biggest shipwreck in the history of Egypt was the fire in the garage compartment. The crew used great amount of seawater to fight the fire, which careened the ferry and led to its sinking._

How big was this dredger....with a crew of 40.?

Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Suez Canal reopens*

From TradeArabia.com - 

_The Suez Canal has reopened to very large vessels including supertankers after the authorities introduced special procedures in the deeper eastern channel, which is partially blocked by a sunken dredger.

The authority had earlier turned away 10 large vessels because they were too big to go through the western channel activated since the dredger sank on Wednesday, said a Suez Canal Authority official.

The dredger has not been removed but the eastern channel of the canal, which can take ships with a draft up to 62 feet, has been reopened to large vessels, he added.

The vessels will have to sail slowly and carry senior pilots from the authority. The site of the sunken dredger has been marked by signs to warn approaching ships.

The western channel will remain open too until the eastern one resumes full operations, the official said.

Earlier in the day, a British container ship named by the Suez Canal Authority as the Nedlloyd Tasman ran aground, stalling traffic through the canal for nearly six hours until tugs refloated the vessel.

Three men drowned and one is still missing after the sinking of the dredger. Forty-one crew members were rescued.

The canal was briefly blocked on Tuesday after a cargo ship ran aground_

Rushie


----------



## Vernal (Feb 10, 2006)

The name of the Dredger is the "Khattab"but i can't find what type she was or any pictures of her their is even a report that a pump blew up and caused her to sink which makes me think that she was either a Cutter Suction dredge or a Trailer Suction Dredge as I have heard of them sucking up stray Ammunition into their pumps an therefor they have a watertight bulkhead between the Pump Room and the Engine Room


----------



## Synchro (Feb 13, 2017)

Vernal said:


> The name of the Dredger is the "Khattab"but i can't find what type she was or any pictures of her their is even a report that a pump blew up and caused her to sink which makes me think that she was either a Cutter Suction dredge or a Trailer Suction Dredge as I have heard of them sucking up stray Ammunition into their pumps an therefor they have a watertight bulkhead between the Pump Room and the Engine Room


I just did a bit of research and apparently it was a Cutter Suction Dredge bunting Japan by I think Mitsubishi.


----------

